# D10 Status Summary: New HD Launched, now over 90!



## Tom Robertson

New HD on DIREC*TV*​
DIREC*TV* - DIRECTV Launches the first round of long awaited national HD channels! DBStalk has several pages covering this exciting news! The list of *Launched Channels*,
*Troubleshooting Tips for the New HD Channels*.​
Now that DIRECTV has parked, the old Tech thread has been closed in favor of this summary thread. New posts will be limited to a few people sharing detailed technical, press release, or new HD channel information.

*Breaking news*: *4 New HD channels served up today (10/10/2007)*

*Location: * Parked. oakwcj posted new TLE and analysis.

*Recent news:* *New channels Launched!*
Two tests channels, 9300 and 9301, had a 3 hour test period Saturday nite thru Sunday morning.
Test Channel 498 has been launched.
More Transponder testing this past weekend, I have seen all TPs lit up at one point or another.
No info from the Emmys. 
New HD package confirmed further confirmed in Merrill Lynch Fall Preview Webcast, but no details. Expected announcement in October. 
D10 has spotbeam issues, but won't affect overall plan Sept. 14
D10 Testing has resumed on TP11
Directv has been updating their website Sept. 14
TP 11 was sighted at full or nearly full power for long periods Sept. 12.​*Links some helpful, some rumor, some with both:*DBSTalk Thread about D10 Problems
DIRECTV Webcast "Merrill Lynch Media Fall Preview"Official DIRECTV D10 Press Release
DIRECTV HD Overview
When DIRECTV HD Channels Launch Subscription thread
DBSTAlk Thread - Projected: DIRECTV HD list
"DirecTV Prepares to Launch New HD-Only Programming Tier"
Original "D10 Satellite TECH THREAD - HD Testing Schedule / Press Releases / Location" thread​
Cheers,
The friendly DBStalk staff


----------



## Tom Robertson

Added DIRECTV has been changing their website with the HD Overview link


----------



## Tom Robertson

Updated with the DIRECTV press release announcing problems about D10's spotbeams, the latest TP testing, and updated the format. And added links to all the appropriate information sources.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Notes from the Michael Palkovic, Chief Financial Officer at the Merrill Lynch Media Fall Preview webcast:
Roughly 70 Channels within 30 days (60 new)
100 Channels by Year End
Capacity for 150 after D11 launches, dependent upon providers to fill

New HD package to be announced in October. (The expected HD Xtra package?)​
No particular mention of when the first group of the new HD channels will launch.


----------



## Tom Robertson

At the rumored hour, no new channels reported. Calls to DIRECTV call centers are answered with "New HD Channels will be up before the end of the month."

We continue to gather more information...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The official announcement from Earl:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99678

As he says, he will be away from the keyboard much of the day but Tom, Doug, Donnie, and I, along with the other mods/administrators are here to help keep things going.

We're not expecting any new information today, but if it comes, we will get it to you as we get it.


----------



## oakwcj

Back to the topic, sort of:

DIRECTV 10
1 31862U 07032A 07262.24837340 -.00000100 00000-0 10000-3 0 818
2 31862 000.0557 297.1401 0000282 286.3438 120.9314 01.00268540 757

At least D10 is right where it should be, inclination is very low, and the orbit is nearly circular.

1DIRECTV 10
Lon 102.7908° W
Lat 0.0233° S
Alt (km) 35 785.900
Azm 150.0°
Elv 41.7°
RA 16h 27m 29s
Decl -5° 56' 13"
Range (km) 37 648.018
RRt (km/s) 0.000
Vel (km/s) 3.075

Name DIRECTV 10
NORAD # 31862
COSPAR designator 2007-032-A 
Epoch (UTC) 09-19-2007 05:57:39
Orbit # at Epoch 75
Inclination 0.056
RA of A. Node 297.140
Eccentricity 0.0000282
Argument of Perigee 286.344
Revs per day 1.00268540
Period 23h 56m 08s (1436.13 min)
Semi-major axis 42 166 km
Perigee x Apogee 35 786 x 35 789 km
BStar (drag term) 0.000100000 1/ER
Mean anomaly 120.931
Propagation model SDP4
Element number / age 81 / 0 day(s)
StdMag (MaxMag) / RCS N/A
Diameters N/A
Satellite group Geostationary


----------



## Tom Robertson

Test Channel 498 has launched in glorious HD!

Discussion can be found at: *D10 - Test Channel 498: Now available*

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Test channels 9300 and 9301 were lit up for three hours last nite. Was very busy with the CE chatroom and other annoucements, I apologize was not able to get the announcement here too.

Ongoing discussion can be found in the *Special Test Channels 9300/9301 Discussion*

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Do not know how long this will last, but test channels 9300 and 9301 are live again. Will update this post as more information is known.

Update, please participate in the new survey: *Test Channels 9300/9301 (back); More data collecting*
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Talk about the new DIRECTV Channels: *New DIRECTV HD Channels Discussion*

Below is the list of new HD channels that are now available on DIRECTV.
Available channels based upon programming packages.

List of new HD channels (each line is a discussion thread link)
A&E (Channel 265)
Animal Planet (Channel 282)
Big Ten Network (Channel 220)
CNN (Channel 202)
The Discovery Channel (Channel 278)
The History Channel (Channel 269)
The Movie Channel East (Channel 544)
NFL Network (Channel 212)
Showtime West (Channel 540)
Showtime too (Channel 538)
The Smithsonian Channel (Channel 267)
The Science Channel (Channel 284)
Starz Comedy (Channel 519)
Starz East (Channel 522)
Starz West (Channel 521)
Starz Edge (Channel 520)
Starz Kids and Family (Channel 518)
TBS (Channel 247)
TLC (Channel 280)
Versus / The Golf Channel (Channel 604)
The Weather Channel (Channel 362)

If you are having trouble seeing these channels and you are subscribed to the necessary programming package, please visit the *Troubleshooting Tips for the New HD Channels* thread to make sure everything is set up properly.

And don't forget *The "I Got Them!" Challenge*.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Good morning all!

DIRECTV has just released 11 new channels in high definition! Look for these on a DVR near you:


USA Network (Channel 242)
SciFi Channel (Channel 244)
Bravo (Channel 273)
HBO West (Channel 504)
Cinemax East (Channel 512)
Cinemax West (Channel 514)
YES HD (Channel 622)
New England Sports Network/NESN HD(Channel 623)
SportsNet New York HD (Channel 625)
Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (Channel 629)
Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD (Channel 640)
Enjoy!


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIRECTV Launched MHD this morning: Rock on about the newest HD channel: HD Discussion: MHD (Channel 332)


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIREC*TV* is serving up even more HD today:
Food Network (Channel 231-1)
MGM (Channel 255)
National Geographic (Channel 276)
CNBC (Channel 355)


Yum!


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIREC*TV* Launched more HD today:
HGTV (Channel 229-1)
FX (Channel 248)
Cartoon Network (Channel 296)
Fox Business (Channel 359)
Speed (Channel 607)
Fuel TV (Channel 612)
With new Regional Sports Networks:
FSN Detroit (Channel 636)
FSN Southwest (Channel 643)
FSN West (Channel 652)
FSN Prime Ticket (Channel 653)

Plus PPVs 135, 136, 137, 138, 145, 146, and 147

DIRECTV now has over 70 channels in HD!


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIREC*TV* launched two more HD RSNs today:
FSN Pittsburgh (Channel 628)
FSN MidWest (Channel 647-1) 

Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIREC*TV* launched the NBA HD channel today, just in time for tip off! Join us in the NBA TV (Channel 601) discussion.


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIREC*TV* - The puck is dropped, the NHL Network is launched in glorious HD and also in SD. Check out channel 215 and our discussion in the *HD Discusson: NHL Network (Channel 215)* thread.


----------



## Tom Robertson

DIREC*TV* launched 23 more HD Channels today:

*Full Time National Channels:*


299: Nickelodeon (NIK1HD)
325: Spike HD
327: Country Music Television (CMTHD)
331: MTV HD
335: VH1 HD 

*Games Only Regional Sports Networks:*


620-1: Comcast Sports Net New England HD
630-1: FSN South HD
631-1: SportsSouth HD
632-1: Sun Sports HD 
634-1: FSN Florida HD
637-1: FSN Ohio HD
638-1: FSN Cincinnati HD
641-1: FSN North HD
644-1: Altitude HD
645-1: FSN Rocky Mountain HD
649-1: FSN Arizona HD
651-1: FSN Northwest HD
654-1: FSN Bay Area HD

...plus five more HD pay-per-view channels! (all showing different content, not 30 minute shifts)

175 PPVHD
176 PPVHD
177 PPVHD
178 PPVHD
179 PPVHD


----------



## Stuart Sweet

*Hold the presses! *

DIREC*TV* has a few more HD channels for you:

*Games Only Regional Sports Networks:*


669-1: RSNaHD
648-1: FSN Midwest HD
646-1: FSN Utah HD
639-1: FSN Houston HD
642-1: FSN Wisconsin HD


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DIREC*TV* has launched two more for the end of the year:


610: CSTV HD
217: Tennis Channel HD


----------

